

Evidence of water in megacanyon on Mars - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/blogs/shortsharpscience/2010/10/getting-down-under-on-mars.html

======
wanderr
Can anyone help explain how likely this is to be the result of water? Is it
possible these lines were produced by wind?

